# Faros para automóvil que avanzan hacia el siglo XXI



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Faros de automóvil avanzar hacia el siglo XXI* 

Fecha de publicación: 22 de septiembre 2009 

*Philips Lumileds* afirma que se posicionado en el siglo XXI en lo referente a iluminación delantera de automóviles con el lanzamiento de su *Luxeon LED ® Power Altilon.*
Ahora, los diseñadores de los faros del vehículo son libres de utilizar la última tecnología de estado sólido para repensar el aspecto y la función de iluminación delantera.
Su pequeño tamaño, alto brillo, y bajo consumo de energía marcan a *LUXEON Altilon* como una opción perfecta para la próxima generación de soluciones avanzadas de iluminación delantera, las aplicaciones de luces altas y bajas, luces de circulación diurna, luces de flexión estática y las luces de posición. 

El LED Altilon Luxeon permite a los clientes de la industria automotriz proporcionar soluciones de alto rendimiento y prestaciones , nunca antes posibles, mientras que al mismo tiempo que ofrecerán los servicios de identidades visuales para sus marcas de vehículos.
Philips asegura que su Thin Philips Lumileds "Film Flip Chip" ofrece un rendimiento superior y el Altilon Luxeon es el más brillante de los reemplazos de las lámparas de  automóviles.

Ya aplicadas en el Audi R8 para las funciones del haz de baja y alta, LUXEON Altilon puede entregar más de 850 lúmenes y 60 MNits a 1.000 mA y es AEC-Q101C cualificada.
La temperatura de color 5600 K y se ajusta tanto a la CEPE y las especificaciones SAE. 

Más información 
LUXEON Altilon


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 13, 2009)

mi idea es ponerle en los buscahuellas con lamapra h1(creo) una lampara de leds con formato h1, pero no se bien cuanto iluminan

la cosa con este tipo de iluminacion es que para adaptarlo a vehiculos con iluminacion convencional te sale una fortuna, por ejemplo las xenon

gracias fogo

saludos


----------



## karl (Nov 16, 2009)

este tipo de luces (ya la he visto en los Audi, pero como luces de día), es muy prometedora para los coches eléctricos, dado que al consumir y pesar menos que un foco normal, le dan un poquito mas de "jugo" al motor.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 16, 2009)

una duda, que dimenciones tiene?


----------



## J2C (Nov 16, 2009)

Helminto

En el #1 donde dice: 

Más información 
LUXEON Altilon 

Esta el enlace a la pagina del fabricante con las DataSheet's.

Saludos. JuanKa.-

P.D.: en este también esta el enlace, solo haz DOBLE CLICK !!!.-


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 16, 2009)

ya vi perdon estaba distraido


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 16, 2009)

Offtopic

Que potencia de led se necesita para imitar aun foco ahorrador de 22W, de esos que con circulares, o en su defecto, un bombillo de 100W???

Quiero iluminar mi habitación, pero aunque logre la potencia, no creo que los angulos de visión me favorezcan.

Saludos!!!


----------

